# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Unico integrativo a favore

## sifabbroni

Salve,
io ho ricevuto oggi un cud con su scritto che annulla e sostituisce il precedente. Già a giugno ho presentato il modello 730 e ora non riesco a presentare il 730 integrativo perchè è stata anticipata la scadenza.
Con il nuovo cud maturo un maggior credito perchè il reddito indicato è inferiore a quello che avevo già indicato quindi posso presentare un modello unico integrativo a favore.
Da questo modello unico mi emergerà un credito che io però in parte ho già avuto con la busta paga di luglio. Quindi come devo compilare questo modello unico e come posso utilizzare il credito? Posso portarlo nel 730 dell'anno prossimo?
Grazie

----------


## seta

> Salve,
> io ho ricevuto oggi un cud con su scritto che annulla e sostituisce il precedente. Già a giugno ho presentato il modello 730 e ora non riesco a presentare il 730 integrativo perchè è stata anticipata la scadenza.
> Con il nuovo cud maturo un maggior credito perchè il reddito indicato è inferiore a quello che avevo già indicato quindi posso presentare un modello unico integrativo a favore.
> Da questo modello unico mi emergerà un credito che io però in parte ho già avuto con la busta paga di luglio. Quindi come devo compilare questo modello unico e come posso utilizzare il credito? Posso portarlo nel 730 dell'anno prossimo?
> Grazie

  Secondo me, è ancora in tempo per presentare un 730 integrativo.
Il termine è il prossimo 24 ottobre, e il mio CAF permette di trasmetterlo fino al 25, dopodichè il portale verrà chiuso.
La via migliore sarebbe quella, il rimborso della differenza le sarebbe già corrisposto con la retribuzione del mese di novembre di quest'anno. 
In alternativa, qualora debba predisporre un Unico integrativo, il credito già avuto a rimborso dal 730 va indicato nel rigo RN 28 se si tratta di Irpef, nel rigo RV6 per l'addizionale regionale e nel rigo RV14 per quella comunale.
Il residuo credito risultante dal quadro RX ed indicato nella colonna "a riporto anno succ." potrà essere inserito nel 730 del prossimo anno nel quadro F sez. III. 
Saluti.

----------


## sifabbroni

Perfetto..tanto la scadenza per presentazione l'Unico integrativo a favore è entro la prossima scadenza di invio delle dichiarazioni dei redditi giusto?

----------


## seta

> Perfetto..tanto la scadenza per presentazione l'Unico integrativo a favore è entro la prossima scadenza di invio delle dichiarazioni dei redditi giusto?

  Esatto.
Saluti.

----------


## 24ore

ma per unico integrativo a favore sono divute sanzioni o no?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ci mancherebbe pure questa !! 
ciao  :Smile:    

> ma per unico integrativo a favore sono divute sanzioni o no?

----------

